# VK - Premade Coils for Days!



## Gizmo (15/7/16)

*Tiger Premade Coils 10PC 0.36Ohm 26G/0.8 Flat Wire*
*Twisted Premade Coils 10PC 0.36Ohm 26G/26G*
*Alien Clapton Premade Coils 10PC 0.45Ohm 32G/0.8 Flat Wire*
*Fused Clapton Premade Coils 10PC 0.45Ohm 26G/32G*
*Clapton Premade Coils 10PC 0.4Ohm 24G/30G*
*R90 per a container of 10 Premade Coils*
http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...xact&cid=0&q=premade&dispatch=products.search

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (15/7/16)

Are those alien clapton's proper Alien Coils? Or something similar?


----------



## DrSirus-88 (15/7/16)

Gizmo said:


> *Tiger Premade Coils 10PC 0.36Ohm 26G/0.8 Flat Wire*
> *Twisted Premade Coils 10PC 0.36Ohm 26G/26G*
> *Alien Clapton Premade Coils 10PC 0.45Ohm 32G/0.8 Flat Wire*
> *Fused Clapton Premade Coils 10PC 0.45Ohm 26G/32G*
> ...


Wow now that makes life a whole lot easier.


----------



## zadiac (15/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Are those alien clapton's proper Alien Coils? Or something similar?



No, it says they use flat wire, which is not how the proper alien coils are made. I wish the makers of those coils would stop calling it alien claptons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

